
Contentpreneurs - brendancahill
https://brendancahill.io/brensblog/contentpreneurs
======
tmatthe
Making content is a good way to be successfully passive for some time, but
unless it is timeless, I think we still need to earn our reputation as
contentpreneurs by creating again and again.

